# 106 AAA AW BN C AG ?



## trevor999 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone help with deciphering this? I know '106 AAA' means 106th Anti Aircraft Artillery, and the 'BN' means Battalion, but what does the 'AW', 'C', and 'AG" mean?

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2011)

AW = Automatic Weapons

C might mean Battery C

AG normally would mean Adjutant General but I'm not so sure it would apply here. I'll keep looking


----------



## cboyer (Nov 9, 2011)

This stands for 106th Anti-aircraft artillery Automatic Weapons Battalion. It was in liaison to the 45th Inf Div Aug 44 thru May 45 starting with the invasion of southern France in Aug 44. There were 4 batteries that provided anti-aircraft protection to HW 45th and the 3 field artillery battalions (one supporting each of the 3 infantry regiments in the 45th 157, 179, 180th). My father was assigned to C Battery and I have a picture of the unit crest.
Please contact me if you have any details about the 106th.
I have the monthly journals for the 106th from Jul 44 - May 45.
Chuck


----------



## Ptwin54 (Feb 8, 2012)

My father was in the unit. It means "antiaircraft gunner"


----------



## albesure (Nov 16, 2012)

My Dad also was in the 106th AAA. Battery C I believe. From N. Africa through the duration. When I saw this post, I had to register. Lot's of photographs on disc from his service.

Let me know if you want to exchange any data.

Al


----------



## cszwed (Mar 3, 2013)

R. Norbert Szwed The war years

One soldier from Detroit. The 106th AAA

The Beach Head News. The story of The 45th Infantry Division of the United States Army

http://szwed.org/anzio3.jpg


R. Norbert Szwed The war years

One soldier from Detroit. The 106th AAA

The Beach Head News. The story of The 45th Infantry Division of the United States Army

http://szwed.org/anzio3.jpg

I located the After action report of the battle of Anzio. It's enough to make your head explode.

"Guns ashore without proper ammunition are useless so proper provisions should have been made to insure an adequate supply of ammunition for each gun ashore regardless of any eventuality".

"Because of a storm which developed on 25th January forced a cessation of unloading activities for 36 hrs made the ammunition situation very acute. Gun batteries during the first 9 days of operation were forced to limit expenditures against each plane to a few rounds per gun". This is not the way to fight a war

http://szwed.org/Anzio.pdf
It the pdf file is slow to load choose the option to open with different viewer and choose TWINU. This report was prepared by Lt. Col. Yahle H. Wolfe entitled Antiaircraft defenses of Anzio beachhead


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys and welcome to the forum! Albesure, if you're still around, we would love to see some of those pics. Post them here!


----------



## Arthur F Morrison Jr (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone had pics of the 106 AAA batterys ? My dad was with one,don't know how long or anything else ,other than they received some kind of comidation during his time. He did not talk much about his time served. Anything is good. thanks


----------



## Paul Wright (Apr 11, 2019)

Arthur F Morrison Jr said:


> I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone had pics of the 106 AAA batterys ? My dad was with one,don't know how long or anything else ,other than they received some kind of comidation during his time. He did not talk much about his time served. Anything is good. thanks


My father was also with the 106th for the duration, started out as a calveryman. I would love any pic of the equipment and men


----------



## Shwelch (Jun 16, 2019)

Paul Wright said:


> My father was also with the 106th for the duration, started out as a calveryman. I would love any pic of the equipment and men


My father was also with the 106th. I have a picture of him and some of the men. Will upload.


----------



## DutchB (Jul 13, 2019)

Paul Wright said:


> My father was also with the 106th for the duration, started out as a calveryman. I would love any pic of the equipment and men








My father, Henry Buikema, was with the 106th AAA from North Africa through the duration. First with "A" company and later with "D" company. I have more photos and info. Please reply if you are still active on this forum.
He took the photo below of Patton - I think in Sicily or North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bryon Greenwald (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I am writing a history of US Army antiaircraft artillery from WWI through WWII. I appreciate all that you have entered regarding the 106th AAA. I am very interested in their history. I am currently writing about the unit at Kasserine Pass in North Africa, but will soon move on to Sicily and Italy. Attached are a couple of things I have found so far. The first one is about Hap Arnold's son, Hank, who took over the Battalion as commander in December 1943. The attachment is the unit summary for Dec 43.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

